# Girls need some advice please



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

W e got all our results back from the royal
all my tests are normal , and get this , DH sample completely normal  
What i want to ask is , is the royal test results reliable, as we have had a number of tests done from a different hospital , that were wrong in the end


----------



## louise09 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey sweetchilli

That seems strange    So now ur DH doesn't have antibodies?  But in all previous tests he has?  Could it be he has changed meds which has corrected this prob or maybe he is eating diff and taking vits which has corected this?  Im sorry I can't really help.  Each time my DP has had tests, 4 in total now the results have been completley diff with the lowest being 2mil (the city hosp and royal resuts)  but with the highest being with origin, around 18 mil both times?

I hope some1 can help you out with this

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Louise he stopped his meds in march he is only getting steroid injections , but he is still in agony and refuses to go back on them until we concieve ,  it has got better by origins blood tests in sep , but then a couple of months later they say its totally normal , oh i dont know just have to wait and see , thanks for the mesage hun anyway , hope yous are all keeping well and have a great christmas


----------



## andreaj81 (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry for gatecrashing chick, i was sneaking back to say hello quickly n seen this

now im no expert but as you know dh had antibodies in his 2 samples both rvh and origin as well so they either cleared up as your dh's seem to have done or it didn't stop them so either way heres hoping you get the same outcome as me        
hope your keeping well xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks hunnie happy new year hun


----------

